# Auto-Steer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ky farmer talks about going to auto-steer in this short video.

Regards,Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/videos/video-index


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

My Dad and I both have tractors with auto-steer on them. All of our big stuff has gps , it is nice when conditions are dusty or laying off a field at night . It does help with stress and being tired at the end of the day. We use gps when we plow and plant most of the time . Once your use to running gps and auto-steer it is hard to operate them without . You can use gps without auto-steer to help keep some costs down. My Dad used to have a Sat Loc gps repair shop before he retired and I ended up with several units off of spray planes, most are Sat Loc which work very good. I am wanting to put auto-steer in my swathers, the guys who are running it tell me it is good up to around 9 to 10 mph. then it strays off a little. Most of our swathing is done in circles and we will run 10 to 12 mph most of the time in alfalfa , I think it would help with driver stress. Its hard to cough up 15 k to 22k for a auto-steer/gps system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

auto steer is a great tool to have! Found many great uses for it. It will save time and dollars!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love mine, do not want to farm with out it. I like to read a magazine while planting corn, makes the neighbor give you funny looks! More importantly, I can concentrate on planter accuracy and still have straight rows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Also with todays advanced planting monitors or combines yield monitor you could never use them to there full potential. There is so much to look at and focus on youd never keep the wheel straight


----------

